# LINKSYS-WLAN unter SUSE 9.2



## markus_re (22. Oktober 2005)

moin moin,

folgendes Problem:

ich habe auf meinem uralt SUSE 9.2 -System versucht eine WLAN-Karte von LINKSYS am laufen zu bekommen. 
Einzelheiten:
unter dem suseplugger sowie 
mit

```
lspci
```
 (=>Ausgabe:
0000:00:0d.0 Network controller: RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 Cardbus Reference Card (rev 01))

wird die Karte "erkannt"

Ich habe netzspezifischen Daten eingegeben. Verbindung besteht aber immer noch nicht.

Warum komme ich immer noch nicht ins Netz?

Besten Dank


----------



## Aiju (22. Oktober 2005)

Probier doch mal YaST ...   


> ich habe auf meinem uralt SUSE 9.2 -System


Was soll bitte uralt heißen?


----------



## Daniel Toplak (22. Oktober 2005)

Da scheint ein Ralink RT2500 Chip zu werkeln (hab ich auch).
Die Linux Treiber von denen sind absoluter Müll.
Ich habe meine erfolgreich mit Ndiswrapper 
zum laufen gebracht.

Daniel


----------



## markus_re (24. Oktober 2005)

Besten Dank

Funktioniert nach vielen hin und her. Besten Dank


----------



## Daniel Toplak (24. Oktober 2005)

> Die Linux Treiber von denen sind absoluter Müll.


Naja das revidiere ich mal wieder, ich hab mir die OpenSource treiber von http://rt2400.sourceforge.net/ runtergeladen und meine RT2500er Karte relativ problemlos sogar mit WPA Verschlüsselung unter OpenSuse 10.0 zum laufen gebracht.

Daniel


----------

